# Protein Powder



## Glinda (Apr 7, 2015)

Do you use protein powder in smoothies, drinks or food?  If so, have you tried all the different types - whey, soy, pea, hemp, etc.?  Do you have a preference based on cost, flavor or health benefits?  As a semi-vegetarian (no meat, yes fish and dairy), I'm wondering if it would be a good addition to my smoothies.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

I stay away from high protein.  We don't need high protein unless you are a serious body builder lifting heavy weights, and too much can damage your kidneys.  However, if you don't think you're getting enough you might want to check it out.  We eat vegetarian at home almost all the time and get plenty of protein though.  Beans, tofu, Quorn, eggs, cheese.  

I used to be a pescatarian - no meat, but fish and dairy.


----------



## Debby (Apr 7, 2015)

I use a protein powder periodically just to make sure I'm getting enough.  Right now I'm using the chocolate Vega brand.  It has no sugar added and is made up of pea, potato, hemp, brown rice and cocoa and hazelnut flavours.  Not sure if I really like it though because although it has no added sweeteners, it almost has a wee bit of an aspartame aftertaste.  Vega is really a healthy brand and is the product of a vegan Ironman triathlete and two time  Canadian 50K Ultra Marathon Champion named Brendan Brazier, who is also apparently one of North America's top nutrition experts.  So you'd be getting bang for your buck, but like I said, I found the taste requires getting used to.

The good thing I guess is that if you use the Vega brand, because you are getting an assortment of different 'proteins', you would be getting the right mix of the various amino acids to give you a complete protein.

I suppose if you were adding  vanilla flavoured to a fruit smoothie, you wouldn't even notice the protein powder.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I stay away from high protein.  We don't need high protein unless you are a serious body builder lifting heavy weights, and too much can damage your kidneys.  However, if you don't think you're getting enough you might want to check it out.  We eat vegetarian at home almost all the time and get plenty of protein though.  Beans, tofu, Quorn, eggs, cheese.
> 
> I used to be a pescatarian - no meat, but fish and dairy.



Yes, pescatarian.  For a while I called myself that but found I had to constantly explain what it meant anyway so I started saying semi-vegetarian.  I have concerns about fish and dairy so I've cut back on both.  I've increased quinoa, beans and nuts but I did actually monitor my protein closely for a few months and found that many days I don't measure up to the required amount.  I know many Americans get too much protein which is particularly bad for women because when the excess protein leaves your body, it takes calcium with it.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 7, 2015)

Debby said:


> I use a protein powder periodically just to make sure I'm getting enough.  Right now I'm using the chocolate Vega brand.  It has no sugar added and is made up of pea, potato, hemp, brown rice and cocoa and hazelnut flavours.  Not sure if I really like it though because although it has no added sweeteners, it almost has a wee bit of an aspartame aftertaste.  Vega is really a healthy brand and is the product of a vegan Ironman triathlete and two time  Canadian 50K Ultra Marathon Champion named Brendan Brazier, who is also apparently one of North America's top nutrition experts.  So you'd be getting bang for your buck, but like I said, I found the taste requires getting used to.
> 
> The good thing I guess is that if you use the Vega brand, because you are getting an assortment of different 'proteins', you would be getting the right mix of the various amino acids to give you a complete protein.
> 
> I suppose if you were adding  vanilla flavoured to a fruit smoothie, you wouldn't even notice the protein powder.



Thanks, Debby.  I'll try this.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 7, 2015)

I agree with Annie that too much protein is not a good thing. My diet includes a salad which includes a can of sardines every day. I also have three eggs and my one other meal includes of modest portion of meat. I also try to keep my carbohydrate intake at about 150 g which qualifies as a low carb diet. So my major calorie source is fat in the form of coconut oil, butter, whipping cream, and olive oil.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 7, 2015)

I make a smoothie  once in a while.  I use whey protein powder in mine..   I stay away from too much soy.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 7, 2015)

No protein powder, but I try to accommodate by diet choices - beans & rice, quinoa, etc. 

I think this below is a good site on protein information 

http://greatist.com/health/complete-vegetarian-proteins


----------



## Glinda (Apr 7, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I agree with Annie that too much protein is not a good thing. My diet includes a salad which includes a can of sardines every day. I also have three eggs and my one other meal includes of modest portion of meat. I also try to keep my carbohydrate intake at about 150 g which qualifies as a low carb diet. So my major calorie source is fat in the form of coconut oil, butter, whipping cream, and olive oil.



Josh, my S.O. works in the field of neuroscience and he's a strong proponent of coconut oil for staving off dementia.  Have you seen the studies?


----------



## Glinda (Apr 7, 2015)

Cookie said:


> No protein powder, but I try to accommodate by diet choices - beans & rice, quinoa, etc.
> 
> I think this below is a good site on protein information
> 
> http://greatist.com/health/complete-vegetarian-proteins



Thanks for the interesting link, Cookie.  I stopped eating meat about 40 years ago.  The whole controversy over "complete protein" was going on then and I guess it always will.  I don't strictly follow the protocol of getting complete protein in every meal.  But if I decide to go vegan, I want to be careful.  This link has some interesting recipes I might try!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 7, 2015)

Glad you like the link Glinda.  I did the same as you, its been about 40-45 years and mostly vegetarian ever since, with some fish on the odd occasion. There was a book out then you probably know of - Diet for a Small Planet. I'm always up for new recipes too, the easier the better.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 7, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Glad you like the link Glinda.  I did the same as you, its been about 40-45 years and mostly vegetarian ever since, with some fish on the odd occasion. There was a book out then you probably know of - Diet for a Small Planet. I'm always up for new recipes too, the easier the better.



Yes, I remember that book.  I used to make an unyeasted bread recipe from it that was pretty good.  As far as vegetarian cookbooks go, I think my favorite is the Moosewood series.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 7, 2015)

Did you ever see the Ten Talents cookbook by the 7th Day Adventists?  It was  pretty much vegan.  I don't know what happened to my copy.  I have  a Moosewood somewhere too. There's a really good documentary if you ever get the  chance to see it on the Tassajara Bread Book author, Edward Espe Brown, called How to Cook Your Life that I really enjoyed on Netflix but I see its on utube now.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 7, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Did you ever see the Ten Talents cookbook by the 7th Day Adventists?  It was  pretty much vegan.  I don't know what happened to my copy.  I have  a Moosewood somewhere too. There's a really good documentary if you ever get the  chance to see it on the Tassajara Bread Book author, Edward Espe Brown, called How to Cook Your Life that I really enjoyed on Netflix but I see its on utube now.



Yes, I have both the Ten Talents book and the Tassajara Bread Book, which I love.  So many memories tied up in delicious things we made from that book!  I will definitely check out that documentary.  Thanks, Cookie!


----------

